# New iPhone App version



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

1.3.7 now in the App store. Only release note is "Addresses issues reported by customers."

Sorry forgot there was a Supercast app. This is the remote scheduler app.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Appreciate the info. I believe i download that now.


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

One of the big things this is missing is the ability to specify 'record all' or 'only record new' for series. I don't know the specific verbiage DTV uses, but when I remotely book this via my iphone, I have to go back to the DVR when I get home and specify to only record new.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mixer99 said:


> One of the big things this is missing is the ability to specify 'record all' or 'only record new' for series. I don't know the specific verbiage DTV uses, but when I remotely book this via my iphone, I have to go back to the DVR when I get home and specify to only record new.


Agreed. I think that's one of the last features I'm really missing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mixer99 said:


> One of the big things this is missing is the ability to specify 'record all' or 'only record new' for series. I don't know the specific verbiage DTV uses, but when I remotely book this via my iphone, I have to go back to the DVR when I get home and specify to only record new.





dpeters11 said:


> Agreed. I think that's one of the last features I'm really missing.


If you set your default recording options to First Run Only on each DVR, then you have a slight workaround depending on preference and circumstances.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

Dont see anything new with this version.....
I was hoping to see a ' favorite channels ' section so I can easily weed out channels I do not watch by using a favorites list in the app itself.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

mixer99 said:


> One of the big things this is missing is the ability to specify 'record all' or 'only record new' for series. I don't know the specific verbiage DTV uses, but when I remotely book this via my iphone, I have to go back to the DVR when I get home and specify to only record new.


I'd also like to be able to extend my recordings through the app. I schedule everything through this when recording on my upstairs DVR. It works great, but these two features would be nice.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

psychobabbler said:


> I'd also like to be able to extend my recordings through the app. I schedule everything through this when recording on my upstairs DVR. It works great, but these two features would be nice.


Oh good I'm not the only one that sets up recordings upstairs while sitting on the couch downstairs


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine aren't upstairs, but it's easier than walking!


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

There's no real way to do this unless u have on demand type dvrs. then you would have to give dtv rights to acess your unit if you want to do remote scheduilng for season passes, plus you would not know if the show will be in conflict with something else you do not want to miss.


----------

